# Message sorting



## KellyM (Jun 12, 2006)

I wish, rather than the chronological sort order messages seem to appear in that there could be little "sub-threads", so if we reply to a particular comment, the reply would be right there below that comment. This would help a great deal as far as continuity goes, IMHO.

Also, I wish the original post would appear at the top of each page of replies. I think this would help a great deal with keeping threads on-topic. Okay, I'm a newbie, but not at all to sites like these in general. I just posted in one thread that started out asking for cooking tips, and somehow wound up with many people talking about how they like their tea.

Kelly


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 12, 2006)

Do you get the reply notifications via e-mail?  Then click on the link directly from the email, then it will show exactly where the reply is.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 12, 2006)

KellyM said:
			
		

> I wish, rather than the chronological sort order messages seem to appear in that there could be little "sub-threads", so if we reply to a particular comment, the reply would be right there below that comment. This would help a great deal as far as continuity goes, IMHO.
> 
> Also, I wish the original post would appear at the top of each page of replies. I think this would help a great deal with keeping threads on-topic. Okay, I'm a newbie, but not at all to sites like these in general. I just posted in one thread that started out asking for cooking tips, and somehow wound up with many people talking about how they like their tea.
> 
> Kelly


 
If you want to reply to a particular comment, just use the quote button.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 13, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> If you want to reply to a particular comment, just use the quote button.


 
Yeah, I get that, but in other forums I visit, which are sorted the way I'm talking about, it is easier for the other members to get into the little "side discussions" that ensue. Of course, I suppose this way, it is harder for the thread to get off-topic. 

Kelly


----------



## GB (Jun 13, 2006)

We do try to keep things as on topic as possible here. Sometimes the conversation move to a new topic within a thread and that is OK since it is the natural way a conversation goes. We try to stay away from side conversations though and instead make those new threads on their own.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 13, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Do you get the reply notifications via e-mail? Then click on the link directly from the email, then it will show exactly where the reply is.


 
Yes, I do. The problem is that I now get a notification for every reply posted to any thread I post in, whether someone is replying to me or not. Is there a way to make it so I only get notification if someone replies specifically to me? My inbox is filling up! 

Kelly


----------



## MJ (Jun 13, 2006)

KellyM said:
			
		

> Is there a way to make it so I only get notification if someone replies specifically to me? My inbox is filling up!
> 
> Kelly


Hi Kelly. 

We do not have the site set up this way, so your answer is no. If you subscribe to all threads you post in, you will get a notification for a new post if it is to you or anyone else posting in that thread.

We are using the best forum software available (vBulletin) to help ensure this community is the best that it can be.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 13, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> Hi Kelly.
> 
> We do not have the site set up this way, so your answer is no. If you subscribe to all threads you post in, you will get a notification for a new post if it is to you or anyone else posting in that thread.
> 
> We are using the best forum software available (vBulletin) to help ensure this community is the best that it can be.


 
So I guess my next question would be, is there any way to _not _subscribe to all the threads I post in?

Kelly


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2006)

Click on the USER CP menu option near the top of the page.  Then, on the left of the new page, click on EDIT OPTIONS.  Scroll down to DEFAULT SUBSCRITION MODE and edit from there.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 13, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Click on the USER CP menu option near the top of the page. Then, on the left of the new page, click on EDIT OPTIONS. Scroll down to DEFAULT SUBSCRITION MODE and edit from there.


 

So it's all or none?

Kelly


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2006)

As far as I know, all or none.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 14, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> As far as I know, all or none.


 
Thanks. Then I guess it's none. Sigh...

Kelly


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jun 14, 2006)

Just go to thread tools and unsubscribe.


----------

